# Cheese w/ AMNS -  My First with both.



## ddt79 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is my first attempt at cheese, as well as cold smoking in general.  I'm using a hand-me-down Brinkman Electric Smoker I bought for me oldman more than a decade ago.  I wanted to stay away from placing the cheese on the racks.  So thanks to Pops Stockinette method, I knew that I could hang the cheese.  However with the Brinkman you simply have the dome cover.  Issue solved with a few J bolts throught the cover.  Now I could hang the Stockinettes.  The following pics are post smoke.

  
	

		
			
		

		
	


























I used Cherry sawdust in the AMNS for 4hrs.  The temp remained in the high 70's for all 4hrs.  I had to set up the Pop tent to help shade the smoker.







Some of the smoking was uneven, but hopefully will be less noticable after resting in the frig. a few weeks.







As always, thank you Food Saver!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like you got some great color on them


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks.  I will admit, the camera and dramatic lighting had some to do with that.  I can't wait to shave some of that Asiago onto some fresh baked bread!


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 14, 2012)

I know they will be good in a couple of weeks of curing..


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2012)

Love It!

Todd


----------



## bluto (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice!  I never thought about horseradish cheddar, I bet that will be fantastic!  That Asiago is great idea too, can't wait to hear how they taste.


----------



## seenred (Apr 19, 2012)

Yum!  Looks and sounds great...can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheese looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 22, 2012)

the horseradish cheddar is to die for when its smoked... yum dinger !


----------



## toad94 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have found that smoking cheese can be rather addictive.  It will be awesome, and you will be making more!!


----------

